# [SOLVED] (Resolved) Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 on Vista driver error



## KamikazeX (Jul 13, 2005)

When i put in my Geforce FX 5200 and put in the PNY FX5200 Driver Installation CD it successful installed...but then proceeded to give me a blue screen 15 seconds later saying its going to shut down to prevent any error. when i reboot...15 seconds in the blue screen pops out again saying its going to shut down to prevent any errors...soo the only way the error message would go away would be to go back and use onboard....now every time it boots up it says one of the VGA doesnt work.

i went to device manager and clicked on FX 5200 and it said "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available."
So...i proceeded to click "update driver" and "search automatically online" and it failed. 
help anyone?:sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

have you tried downloading and installing nvidia's vista driver yet, from nvidia?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think the newer drivers only support ver.6,7 and 8 cards,you need to check before d/ling


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

My 5200 works in Vista with the XP drivers as there was no vista drivers when beta 2 came out.


----------



## KamikazeX (Jul 13, 2005)

where could i get the xp drivers? because the drivers that came with the disc doesnt work


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_93.71.html

Thats the latest *XP driver* for the FX 5200, there are older versions of this driver avlable as well but I suspect thats whats on your cd that won't work.

Nvida does not list a vista driver for the FX5200


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Forceware 84.21* is compatible with the FX 5200.


----------



## KamikazeX (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for the help guys:laugh:


----------



## Edd01 (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.pny.com/support/drivers/?prod=verto has bothe version 32 and 64 check which one you have to make sure or else you'll just error yourself.


----------



## KamikazeX (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 on Vista driver error*

soo its been like 4 months now and i just upgraded to a XFX Geforce 8500GT
and now im having problems getting the damn graphic card to work!!
whenever i click counterstrike source or warcraft 3, as the game is loading, a blue screen pops out and restarts my computer!!!
also with my geforce fx 5200 i had a vista rating of 2.5 for graphics and a 2.5 for gaming graphics and now with my geforce 8500gt is only giving me a rating of 1.0 for graphics and 1.0 for gaming graphics!! ***?!
im using DVI connection and not analog if that matters and i tried installing the drivers but it seems like it installed well.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 on Vista driver error*

try these drivers
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_162.22.html


----------



## KamikazeX (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 on Vista driver error*

wow thanks man. *** useless disc that comes with my card... sigh i installed the same driver from the disc about 3 times...whoo hoo now my windows index is 4.8 with this card again thanks alot


----------

